# interesting article for people thinking about divorce



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

TODAY Health - Should we call it quits? A new kind of couples counseling


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

What a joke article. If you loved someone, you can again. Find a pro-marriage christian counselor, not a quack like in this article.

It takes two mature people to make a marriage work. No kids allowed.


----------



## AlterEgoist (Mar 6, 2012)

IMO it doesn't even have to be a Christian counselor. Just pro-marriage.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

AlterEgoist said:


> IMO it doesn't even have to be a Christian counselor. Just pro-marriage.


I agree. In my experience Christian Counselors should in 99% of the cases be pro-marriage. That is why I added that part.


----------

